
Show HN: A poem generator for Quora questions - lizhao
https://quora-poem.appspot.com/
======
lizhao
Inspired by [http://fusion.kinja.com/a-poem-about-silicon-valley-
assemble...](http://fusion.kinja.com/a-poem-about-silicon-valley-assembled-
from-quora-quest-1793856489)

